# La punta da 25 gol: fuori i nomi



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.

Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.

Ma chi? Parliamo del centravanti del Milan..gli 8 milioni diamoli a lui non al portiere

Avete nomi fattibili?

PS: il primo che mi nomina Belotti lo propongo per il BAN di una settimana


----------



## Route66 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Prendiamo "Lubamba" Lukaku dall'inda cosi aiutiamo i nati dopo e proseguiamo senza intoppi sullo stadio nuovo, garantiamo il pagamento puntuale a fine mese dello stipendio al ragazzo che a sua volta toglie la macumba a Ibra....
Puo andare bene?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Maggio 2021)

Belotti ! (ciao a tutti ragazzi,è stato un piacere! Ci rivedremo settimana prossima  )

Penso una cosa : la "vera" punta di spessore dovrebbe arrivare il prossimo anno,con l'addio di Ibrahimovic.
Quindi per la prossima stagione,o si prende una punta già formata che ti garantisce almeno 15 reti stagionali (Belotti),oppure (ma molto più rischiosa) si ingaggia un giovane e lo si fa crescere sotto l'ala di Ibra (Vlahovic? Anche se ormai costa 1 occhio della testa. Eduard? Boadu ?)

Ma considerato il fatto che nella prossima stagione sarà importante riconfermarci e qualificarci ancora in CL,io spingerei forte per la prima opzione che non dovrebbe costare neanche tantissimo.

Quello che risparmiamo dovrà essere re-investito sugli esterni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

ma perchè dovrebbe venire uno forte per far panchina se ibra è arruolabile?

questa domanda viene sempre bypassata ma è chiave. non verrà nessuno affermato.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Se non alziamo il livello sulla trequarti puoi metterci pure Ronaldo il fenomeno di punta,sempre limitati saremo.Mi sa che è impossibile fare nomi,non credo a tutto questo budget nonostante la Champions,ma fosse per me e lo scrissi a gennaio,avrei già preso Aguero,ancora 32 anni,in serie A ti fa 20 gol su un piede,sempre che si intervenga in modo deciso sul rifinitore e sull'esterno destro,ti dirò,con Berardi a destra,Luis Alberto al centro e Aguero...


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Abraham del Chelsea


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2344676 ha scritto:


> Se non alziamo il livello sulla trequarti puoi metterci pure Ronaldo il fenomeno di punta,sempre limitati saremo.Mi sa che è impossibile fare nomi,non credo a tutto questo budget nonostante la Champions,ma fosse per me e lo scrissi a gennaio,avrei già preso Aguero,ancora 32 anni,in serie A ti fa 20 gol su un piede,sempre che si intervenga in modo deciso sul rifinitore e sull'esterno destro,ti dirò,con Berardi a destra,Luis Alberto al centro e Aguero...



Eh magari Aguero, soprattutto se è vero che si accontenterebbe di 5 milioni. Anche Depay sarebbe un bel colpo. (non penso che entrambi vadano al Barcellona)


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Nel 1999 andarono a prendere un semi-sconosciuto Shevchenko. Ora, visto che io non faccio l'osservatore nomi simili non li conosco. E' compito loro andarli a scovare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...


Alexander Isak


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344683 ha scritto:


> Nel 1999 andarono a prendere un semi-sconosciuto Shevchenko. Ora, visto che io non faccio l'osservatore nomi simili non li conosco. E' compito loro andarli a scovare.



non era per niente sconosciuto, aveva già segnato palate di goal con la Dinamo Kiev.
il Milan fu bravo a puntarci
solo che all'epoca non era il calcio mediatico e dei social di oggi


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344675 ha scritto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe venire uno forte per far panchina se ibra è arruolabile?
> 
> questa domanda viene sempre bypassata ma è chiave. non verrà nessuno affermato.



Ma cosa volete che sia titolare Ibra che se fa 3 partite in una settimana resta fuori un mese..siamo seri: Ibra l'anno prossimo farà un anno da co-titolare..ma sarà a disposizione si e no per 20 partite


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344687 ha scritto:


> non era per niente sconosciuto, aveva già segnato palate di goal con la Dinamo Kiev.
> il Milan fu bravo a puntarci
> solo che all'epoca non era il calcio mediatico e dei social di oggi



Ho detto semi infatti.


Ma tanto se ci va bene ci presenteremo con Simy


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344683 ha scritto:


> Nel 1999 andarono a prendere un semi-sconosciuto Shevchenko. Ora, visto che io non faccio l'osservatore nomi simili non li conosco. E' compito loro andarli a scovare.



Semi-sconosciuto un par de b....veniva da un CL clamorosa con la Dinamo con tanto di tripletta la camp nou, lo pagammo 40 miliardi e c'era mezza europa sul ragazzo..

Non possiamo prendere uno così, poi oggi è più dura..uno fa 5 gol e ti chiedono 50 milioni


----------



## pisolo22 (24 Maggio 2021)

Io non credo sia solo un nome in attacco che ci possa far svoltare , ma ci vogliono almeno un ala destra che faccia gol e sappia saltare l'uomo che ci porti 8-10 gol e 5-10 assist e se la turca se ne va un trequartista serio non so se De Paul possa esserlo. 
Un altra punta anche ci vuole perché sulla sinistra hai le 2 alternative (Rebic-Leao) ma con Ibra ancora in rosa non puoi prendere un titolare purtroppo per tanti motivi e quindi Belotti me lo farei andare bene anche se spero in qualcosa di meglio. 
Comunque staremo a vedere, penso che ora si parta dai rinnovi e poi si penserà al mercato.


----------



## First93 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> PS: il primo che mi nomina Belotti lo propongo per il BAN di una settimana



N'Zola! 

Comunque non saprei, in Italia a parte le big non vedo dei grandi bomber. All'estero non ne ho idea, però ho fiducia nei nostri scout, quando prendono degli "scarti" delle big giovani pescano bene.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Maggio 2021)

Luis Suarez, conserviamogli il posto da extracomunitario


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344675 ha scritto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe venire uno forte per far panchina se ibra è arruolabile?
> 
> questa domanda viene sempre bypassata ma è chiave. non verrà nessuno affermato.



Ma appunto. Arriverà un giovane emergente che giocherà solo quando ibra non ci sarà. Oppure l'opposto un giocatore a fine carriera tipo Giroud o Dzeko


----------



## Giangy (24 Maggio 2021)

Muriel
Abraham
Odoi
Jonathan David
Lacazette
Aubameyang


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344683 ha scritto:


> Nel 1999 andarono a prendere un semi-sconosciuto Shevchenko. Ora, visto che io non faccio l'osservatore nomi simili non li conosco. E' compito loro andarli a scovare.



oddio semi-sconosciuto, l'anno prima che arrivasse da noi fu capocannoniere in champions a pari merito con Dwight Yorke del Manchester United


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2344709 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto. *Arriverà un giovane emergente che giocherà solo quando ibra non ci sarà*. Oppure l'opposto un giocatore a fine carriera tipo Giroud o Dzeko



cioè più di metà delle partite


----------



## Milo (24 Maggio 2021)

25 gol sono tanti ragazzi, sono carissimi (e rischiosissimi).

Per me la strategia deve essere diversa.

Ibra lo devi usare meglio, non ogni partita.

Ci vuole un altra puntata (si, proprio lui, il gallo) che prenda il ruolo dell’attaccante continuativo me nei momenti/partite clou, affianchi o cede il posto a zlatan. Per me ci vuole addirittura una terza punta per essere coperti. Mi piacerebbe shmourodov del genoa.

Poi ci vogliono gli aiuti al gallo, un bel trequartista e un esterno destro.

Se nessuno compra Leao, rebic/Leao sulla sinistra, ma è fondamentale trequartista e ala destra che aiutino il gallo.

In sintesi, non uno da 25 gol, ma un reparto offensivo dal doppio dei gol


----------



## uolfetto (24 Maggio 2021)

Spero tu intenda da 25 gol complessivi in stagione perchè uno che ne fa 25 solo in campionato per dire solo Ronaldo quest'anno. A me uno che ne facesse una ventina nel complesso andrebbe benissimo visto come siamo messi adesso.


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2344718 ha scritto:


> 25 gol sono tanti ragazzi, sono carissimi (e rischiosissimi).
> 
> Per me la strategia deve essere diversa.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te. Questa sarebbe la soluzione, se vuoi chiamamola di transizione, più adatta e fattibile per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Giofa (24 Maggio 2021)

Proverei con qualche esubero delle big (Abraham o Jovic i primi che mi vengono in mente). Monitorare la situazione economica delle altre squadre per capire se ci fosse qualche occasione


----------



## uolfetto (24 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2344718 ha scritto:


> 25 gol sono tanti ragazzi, sono carissimi (e rischiosissimi).
> 
> Per me la strategia deve essere diversa.
> 
> ...



Anche io dico che le punte dovrebbero essere tre visto che le condizioni di Ibra non si sanno e che Leao sembra completamente inadeguato per quel ruolo. Se Ibra invece darà garanzie la terza punta potrebbe farla Tsadjout per una questione di team formed.


----------



## Albijol (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344683 ha scritto:


> Nel 1999 andarono a prendere un semi-sconosciuto Shevchenko. Ora, visto che io non faccio l'osservatore nomi simili non li conosco. E' compito loro andarli a scovare.



Sheva Fece una tripletta al Camp Nou in Champions sotto gli occhi di Braida e Galliani che volevano prendere Rebrov


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Maggio 2021)

alcuni nomi che mi vengono in mente: 

- Abraham (Chelsea)
- Traorè (Ajax) 
- Gouiri (Nizza) 
- Malen (PSV) 
- Belotti (Torino) - usato sicuro
- Vlahovic (Fiorentina) - troppo caro a 60mln


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

penso che bisogna guardare alle squadre di seconda fascia che hanno fatto una grande stagione.

per esempio il Villarreal

*Moreno con 29 goal e 10 assist in tutte le competizioni*

ha giocato 45 partite in stagione e manca ancora la finale di europa league
esattamente ciò che ci serve, uno sempre disponibile

punta centrale di 29 anni, calcia di sinistro quindi all'occorrenza puoi anche allargarlo se in qualche gara gioca con Ibra quando devi sbloccare la partita o rimontare


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

uolfetto;2344723 ha scritto:


> Spero tu intenda da 25 gol complessivi in stagione perchè uno che ne fa 25 solo in campionato per dire solo Ronaldo quest'anno. A me uno che ne facesse una ventina nel complesso andrebbe benissimo visto come siamo messi adesso.



Ma ovvio che intendo in stagione raga..poi si dice 25 per intendere che ne fa più di 20


----------



## Milo (24 Maggio 2021)

Secondo me potremo spendere ma non così tanto, se ne butti tutti su uno e basta rischi 1) che non rispetti le aspettative 2) che lasci ancora troppi buchi in altri ruoli.

Meglio un usato sicuro (insisto, belotti) ma prendi anche l&#8217;esterno destro e il trequartista.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344744 ha scritto:


> penso che bisogna guardare alle squadre di seconda fascia che hanno fatto una grande stagione.
> 
> per esempio il Villarreal
> 
> ...



quando ho letto moreno, ho subito pensato al mitico javi moreno e mi è venuto un colpo


----------



## uolfetto (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344756 ha scritto:


> Ma ovvio che intendo in stagione raga..poi si dice 25 per intendere che ne fa più di 20



Si dice però in realtà cambia tutto eh. Per dire 20 gol li ha fatti Morata quest'anno, oppure Belotti la scorsa stagione. Sono proprio livelli diversi.


----------



## andre85 (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344683 ha scritto:


> Nel 1999 andarono a prendere un semi-sconosciuto Shevchenko. Ora, visto che io non faccio l'osservatore nomi simili non li conosco. E' compito loro andarli a scovare.



proprio semi sconosciuto non direi, aveva portato la dinamo ai quarti e in semifinale della coppa campione. Gia allora ero entusiasta dell acquisto


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2344765 ha scritto:


> quando ho letto moreno, ho subito pensato al mitico javi moreno e mi è venuto un colpo



mancano i 10 assist nel video

29 goal con il Villarreal e 2 con la Spagna

[video=youtube;uYFkVmjprWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYFkVmjprWY[/video]


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Belotti 

Ma solo come riserva dell' attaccante titolare e di Ibra, terza punta insomma.

Sul titolare non saprei, lascio ai competenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milo;2344718 ha scritto:


> 25 gol sono tanti ragazzi, sono carissimi (e rischiosissimi).
> 
> Per me la strategia deve essere diversa.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi con la teoria del segnare "di reparto" si fa come noi a inizio anno..tutto ok,ma devi sempre girare a mille..il bomber da 20 gol serve a sopperire in quella gare dove inevitabilmente ti gira male e si deve segnare anche con invenzioni del singolo..
Lukaku, CR7, Ibra..nella Lazio Immobile, oppure anche un Zapata...

Poi davvero non facciamoci illusioni su Ibra..farà un ultimo anno alla Totti..ci andrà bene se giocherà 20 partite e farà 10 gol


----------



## kipstar (24 Maggio 2021)

io dico il gallo belotti


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344777 ha scritto:


> mancano i 10 assist nel video
> 
> 29 goal con il Villarreal e 2 con la Spagna
> 
> [video=youtube;uYFkVmjprWY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYFkVmjprWY[/video]



Mamma mia di faccia mi ricorda Piontec!..

Comunque profili che non mi piacciono..sti giocatori piccoli e mingherlini da 75 kg in italia non vanno mai da nessuna parte..serve qualcuno che faccia reparto un po' più strutturato..


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

La punta da 20 gol sarebbe top.
Ma se si spartiscono i gol come con Ibra Pato e Robinho mi va benissimo.
Quindi penserei soprattutto a trequartista e esterno destro + un centravanti da 15 gol.
Se poi può arrivare pure un centravanti migliore allora tanto meglio.

Il punto e che Ibra ti permette di giocare con il possesso palla e triangolare nello stretto. Ma può anche giocare spalle alla porta a ricevere palloni alti.
Ora giocatori di quel tipo non merce rarissima.
Per esempio con Belotti non puoi fare il possesso palla come si fa con Ibra...


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344787 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia di faccia mi ricorda Piontec!..
> 
> Comunque profili che non mi piacciono..*sti giocatori piccoli e mingherlini da 75 kg in italia non vanno mai da nessuna parte*..serve qualcuno che faccia reparto un po' più strutturato..



ha stessa altezza e peso di Pippo Inzaghi 

se preferisci i colossi un altro nome è *Weghorst del Wolfsburg*, fa bene da più stagioni.

41 presenze con 25 goal e 9 assist in stagione.
praticamente gioca tutte le gare di campionato senza essere sostituito

1.97 è anche più alto di Ibra, può soddisfarti 

[video=youtube;fez_3s3C0io]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fez_3s3C0io[/video]


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Maggio 2021)

Io ribadisco che andrei su Belotti. Gran professionista, sa far reparto da solo, lotta per la squadra..
a noi serve una punta forte fisicamente, presente in area,, che sappia giocare spalle alla porta. Siamo in champions, ma non so che nomi ci sono sul mercato, fattibili per prezzo e con queste caratteristiche


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2344685 ha scritto:


> Alexander Isak



niente male, ma forse un po magrolino? tempo non sappia tenere su la palla


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

uolfetto;2344766 ha scritto:


> Si dice però in realtà cambia tutto eh. Per dire 20 gol li ha fatti Morata quest'anno, oppure Belotti la scorsa stagione. Sono proprio livelli diversi.



Ma allora conta anche come sono divisi..20 gol in 20 partite non sono 20 gol in 12...

Il punto non sono 18-20-25..il punto è uno che segna regolarmente dalla prima all'ultima giornata e ti fa vincere le partite


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Bisogna essere pratici.
Uno può essere contrario al rinnovo di Ibra, ma se rinnovi lui, è lui il centravanti titolare.

Con un calendario meno sincopato può tranquillamente fare 25-30 partite e 20 gol senza rigori.

Serve però una polizza assicurativa, che sia disposta a giocare nei buchi lasciati da Ibra e che dia garanzie. Il nome, più volte citato, di Belotti direi che sia un profilo ideale. Certo mi piacerebbe di più Vlahovic, ma ormai ha quotazioni che solo la Premier può sostenere e che per me, tra l'altro, non vale. E' un ottimo prospetto da 30-35 milioni ma valutato oltre 50 quindi... passo. 

Per me però, l'ultimo anno di Ibra deve essere anche l'occasione di fargli crescere di fianco un prospetto promettente.
Io punterei senza esitazione su Hlozek dello Sparta Praga, altro nome che è circolato è quello del giovanissimo Antiste.

Insomma io farei l'accoppiata Belotti-Hlozek
Se invece c'è spazio per fare un investimento singolo pesante ma a prezzi giusti (<45 milioni): Vlahovic o Abraham.


----------



## numero 3 (24 Maggio 2021)

Escludendo gli impossibili....
Ci metto

Belotti
Icardi

Rimarrei cmq in Italia con una scommessa 
Vlahovic 
Scamacca 

Escluderei piste estere
E aggiungerei un usato sicuro
Caicedo
Simy
N'Zola


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344802 ha scritto:


> ha stessa altezza e peso di Pippo Inzaghi
> 
> se preferisci i colossi un altro nome è *Weghorst del Wolfsburg*, fa bene da più stagioni.
> 
> ...



Già meglio questo qui..profilo che in Italia può far bene mettendosi in tasca tanti difensori..ha pure l'eta giusta e la nazionalità è una garanzia di professionalità..

Raga è inutile ch tiriamo fuori pippo inzaghi..a parte che ha smesso 10 anni fa..ma lui era un caso particolare..oggi giorno centravanti senza forza in italia non vanno da nessuna parte..andiamo a vedere i bomber: Lukaku, vlahovic, Ronaldo, Simy, Immobile, Zapata, Ibra..tutta gente fisica..poi ci sono alcune eccezioni come Muriel ma la regola mi pare abbastanza chiara..


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2021)

Icardi in prestito biennale


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344802 ha scritto:


> ha stessa altezza e peso di Pippo Inzaghi
> 
> se preferisci i colossi un altro nome è *Weghorst del Wolfsburg*, fa bene da più stagioni.
> 
> ...


Lo avevo sponsorizzato anche io tempo fa, ma come panchinaro. Se devo prendere un giocatore di quel tipo in questo momento andrei su Kalajdzic dello Stoccarda. Parliamo comunque di giocatori piuttosto bruttino da vedere, a San Siro ti farebbero tirare bestemmie.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2021)

[MENTION=4699]Andris[/MENTION]
Weghorst é un giocatore funzionale che comunque vede la porta come pochi attaccanti con quel fisico. Veramente bravissimo. Ma a 28 anni non so se a Milano sarebbe il prossima Kalinic, piazza possibilmente troppo importante e diversa da quelle che conosce l'olandese. Poi il Wolfsburg é notoriamente una bottega cara.



numero 3;2344826 ha scritto:


> Escludendo gli impossibili....
> Ci metto
> 
> Belotti
> ...



Icardi é un cancro, starne alla larga.
Scamacca é una promessa ma ancora molto, molto grezzo. Vlahovic ormai ha una valutazione impossibile per le nostre casse (e anche totalmente esagerata).

Di questi Belotti é l'opzione piu logica. Se non decidono di rischiare un acquisto in Francia dove un David comunque ormai ha un certo prezzo. Depay con ogni probabilita andra in qualche squadra di primissima fascia.



emamilan99;2344806 ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco che andrei su Belotti. Gran professionista, sa far reparto da solo, lotta per la squadra..
> a noi serve una punta forte fisicamente, presente in area,, che sappia giocare spalle alla porta. Siamo in champions, ma non so che nomi ci sono sul mercato, fattibili per prezzo e con queste caratteristiche



Concordo questo é la manovra piu realistica.
É l'ultimo treno per il Gallo, se rimane a Torino la sua carriera si puo considerare chiusa. 
Lui é Milanista, sicuramente sarebbe disposto a fare la prima alternativa a Ibra che comunque tra Champions, Coppa e campionato giochera sotto il 50% delle partite.
Tatticamente é il tipo di attaccante che servo, uno che ti butta dentro il cross quando il Verona difende la proprioa area in 11. Quello che poteva essere Mandkzukic.
Ingaggio non elevato.
L'unica domanda é quale sarebbe la richiesta (probabilmente folle) di Cairo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2344824 ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere pratici.
> Uno può essere contrario al rinnovo di Ibra, ma se rinnovi lui, è lui il centravanti titolare.
> 
> Con un calendario meno sincopato può tranquillamente fare 25-30 partite e 20 gol senza rigori.
> ...



Io invece prenderei Icardi e opzionerei Belotti per l'anno prossimo e prenderei anche Simy come terza punta quest'anno liberandomi di Leao che ormai è un peso morto inutile ma forse ha mercato; poi servirebbe il 10..
Insigne è ancora sul mercato? Tra un anno va in scadenza..cercherei magari una soluzione col Napoli di scambio con Romagnoli + soldi..preferire Luis Alberto ad Insigne ma con Lotito manco ha senso alzare il telefono...ADL è un tamarro ma almeno sa ragionare ogni tanto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

emamilan99;2344807 ha scritto:


> niente male, ma forse un po magrolino? tempo non sappia tenere su la palla


È un attaccante che svaria su tutto il fronte d&#8217;attacco, viene indietro a prendersi palla favorendo gli inserimenti dei centrocampisti. Per me in questo momento è uno dei nomi più interessanti in circolazione, lo sta cercando anche la Roma.


----------



## morokan (24 Maggio 2021)

secondo me si potrebbe fare Bellotti come alternativa a Ibra, ed un giovane, Antiste per esempio, da affiancare e cercare di valorizzare, al ritoro di Ibra avremmo una buona riserva, il gallo, e se esplodesse il giovane, la punta in casa, male che vada, il prossimo anno si investe su una prima punta senza lo svedese che gli fa ombra


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Ragazzi ma cosa vi piace di sto Belotti santo cielo???

Sicuro come l'oro che è perché c'è sta leggenda che sia milanista e ammiratore di Sheva..ma pure io lo sono ma mi vorreste?!?

'Azzo è uno scarpone che corre guardandosi i piedi, tecnicamente vale Kalinic e viaggi a 15 gol di media in provincia tirando i rigori e giocando il 90% delle partite..quando gioca in nazionale non la vede mai..

Questo al Milan può fare solo al riserva..pensare di affidare l'attacco del ritorno in CL ha Ibra finito e Belotti è pazzesco..

Ibra titolarissimo non ci crede nessuno dai..l'anno prossimo se fa 20 partite è un miracolo..la prima volta che tenta di fare il filotto campionato-CL-campionato sta fuori un mese garantito


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344834 ha scritto:


> Già meglio questo qui..profilo che in Italia può far bene mettendosi in tasca tanti difensori..ha pure l'eta giusta e la nazionalità è una garanzia di professionalità..
> 
> Raga è inutile ch tiriamo fuori pippo inzaghi..a parte che ha smesso 10 anni fa..ma lui era un caso particolare..oggi giorno centravanti senza forza in italia non vanno da nessuna parte..andiamo a vedere i bomber: Lukaku, vlahovic, Ronaldo, Simy, Immobile, Zapata, Ibra..tutta gente fisica..poi ci sono alcune eccezioni come Muriel ma la regola mi pare abbastanza chiara..



ha smesso dieci anni fa ma non è che oggi il calcio italiano sia più fisico di prima
prima avevi Stam, Nesta, Cannavaro, Thuram etc contro
Muriel non è prima punta secondo me, è come Lautaro che è ancora più basso e leggero



Tifoso Di Tastiera;2344843 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4699]Andris[/MENTION]
> Weghorst é un giocatore funzionale che comunque vede la porta come pochi attaccanti con quel fisico. Veramente bravissimo. Ma a 28 anni non so se a Milano sarebbe il prossima Kalinic, piazza possibilmente troppo importante e diversa da quelle che conosce l'olandese. Poi il Wolfsburg é notoriamente una bottega cara.



ho letto che lo vuole Mourinho, non so se come vice Dzeko o in caso di partenza del bosniaco.

comunque non dire mai "funzionale" 
per me è tipo il rosso per il toro, mi ricorda tutti i nostri bidoni passati che non segnavano mai e venivano elogiati per aiutare la squadra


----------



## Djici (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344851 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma cosa vi piace di sto Belotti santo cielo???
> 
> Sicuro come l'oro che è perché c'è sta leggenda che sia milanista e ammiratore di Sheva..ma pure io lo sono ma mi vorreste?!?
> 
> ...



Esatto.
Aggiungo una cosa che non piacerà ad Ibra.
Lui e piu importante in campionato.
In Europa ci saranno sempre più spazi rispetto al campionato italiano e li anche un Leao può essere utilissimo... Invece non rende bene nei spazi stretti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Non esiste. Gli unici che mi vengono in mente che possono essere forse accessibili per noi sono Malen, Vlahovic o Abraham. 

Mesi fa proponevo Kramaric, ma non è uno da 25 gol, però fa molti assist e i suoi score sono sempre importanti in ogni stagione,in più spesso è uno che ti esce il coniglio dal cilindro con il tiro dalla distanza, la punizione o l'assist. 

Isak lo svedese, ma sinceramente mi pare un mezzo bluff.
Poi proporrei nomi troppo giovani, quindi diamo per scontato che a 25 gol non ci arrivano.

Alla fine gira che ti rigira, il miglior nome è Belotti, che vi piaccia o no


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2344856 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Aggiungo una cosa che non piacerà ad Ibra.
> Lui e piu importante in campionato.
> In Europa ci saranno sempre più spazi rispetto al campionato italiano e li anche un Leao può essere utilissimo... Invece non rende bene nei spazi stretti



Vediamo il girone ma Ibra in CL mi fa ridere solo pensarlo..presentarsi con uno di 40 anni alla guida su...poi coi ritmi della CL..faccio notare che già in EL in 6 partite ha timbrato una volta...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2344859 ha scritto:


> Alla fine gira che ti rigira, il miglior nome è Belotti, che vi piaccia o no



Ci rendiamo conto che il gallo ha segnato meno di Ibra giocando praticamente il doppio delle partite?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Parere mio, proveranno a prendere un attaccante in prestito con diritto di riscatto, tipo Abraham. Non sarà il giocatore più forte in circolazione e il migliore tecnicamente, ma comunque ci si può lavorare. Lo tieni una stagione e, se fa bene, lo riscatti. Non ci sono molti attaccanti interessanti in esubero dalle big. Al limite Icardi, ma sinceramente non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344846 ha scritto:


> Io invece prenderei Icardi e opzionerei Belotti per l'anno prossimo e prenderei anche Simy come terza punta quest'anno liberandomi di Leao che ormai è un peso morto inutile ma forse ha mercato; poi servirebbe il 10..
> Insigne è ancora sul mercato? Tra un anno va in scadenza..cercherei magari una soluzione col Napoli di scambio con Romagnoli + soldi..preferire Luis Alberto ad Insigne ma con Lotito manco ha senso alzare il telefono...ADL è un tamarro ma almeno sa ragionare ogni tanto



Bisogna chiarirsi se il post è "se voi foste la proprietà, la dirigenza e Maldini cosa fareste", oppure "tenendo conto della realtà, della filosofia e delle risorse della nostra società chi prendereste".

Perchè il primo è un giochino divertente, ma da fantascienza, l'altro invece serve a capire cosa potrebbe arrivare.

In questa ottica profili come insigne non hanno senso.

Icardi e Belotti un senso lo hanno, ma Icardi solo in prestito pagando mezzo ingaggio (costo sproporzionato), Belotti se, tenendo conto del solo anno alla scadenza, viene via intorno ai 20.

Per il resto i profili a cui rivolgersi sono più o meno i soliti, già ribaditi nelle interviste di Maldini e Gazidis: Giovani, promettenti, a basso ingaggio.

Quello che era Vlahovic a Settembre 2020 per intenderci.
Uno sforzo per qualche talento costoso nel ruolo (penso a Vlahovic o ad Abraham) ci può anche stare, ma serve la collaborazione de venditore. A 35-45 milioni possiamo puntarci, oltre i 45 no.

Dobbiamo cercare profili non oltre il 97'-98' , se poi sono molto costosi, arriveranno da soli, se economici potrebbero essere affiancati da uno maturo (icardi in prestito o Belotti).


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344865 ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che il gallo ha segnato meno di Ibra giocando praticamente il doppio delle partite?



Ma vi rendete conto che il Torino è in dismissione da due anni?

E poi non mi pare di aver detto che Belotti è la fusione tra Pele e Van Basten, ma che nella nostra situazione è il migliore prendibile. Di nomi ne ho fatti altri, ma siccome di acquisti ne vanno fatti un po', preferisco Belotti+Koopmeiners+Ala destra+Terzino sinistro a Centravanti da 50 milioni + Krunic-Tonali per due mesi+Castillejo ancora in rosa.


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

Andris;2344717 ha scritto:


> cioè più di metà delle partite



Probabile. Ma quando ci sarà ibra non vedrà mai il campo. Non so in quanti sono disposti ad accettarlo


----------



## 7sheva7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Prenderei Muriel in un discorso di sistemazione della rosa più ampio. Muriel ha 30 anni è vero, ma anche costasse 20 milioni può benissimo fare 3-4 anni di qualità e garantire minimo 15 goal in campionato aumentando e di molto la qualità in avanti ed essendo un giocatore con caratteristiche che non abbiamo in rosa, poi può benissimo giocare con tutti quelli che abbiamo lì davanti, Ibra, Rebic, Leao e andare in panchina senza fare storie.
Nel 2022 quando Ibra smetterà punterei poi su Vlahovic che quest'anno non venderanno, ma intanto nel 2021-22 con Muriel-Ibra-Rebic-Leao più un trequartista e un'ala destra titolare con goal nei piedi saremmo molto completi.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344851 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma cosa vi piace di sto Belotti santo cielo???
> 
> Sicuro come l'oro che è perché c'è sta leggenda che sia milanista e ammiratore di Sheva..ma pure io lo sono ma mi vorreste?!?
> 
> ...



Obiezione legittima.

Di Belotti mi piace la sua serietà, l' essere uomo prima di calciatore, cosa fondamentale.
E' umile, senza chiederlo ti fa attaccante e difensore correndo come un maiale per 90 minuti.

E sicuramente il suo essere milanista mi rende un po' imparziale.

E' italiano, ha fatto più 100 gol in Serie A, è nel pieno della maturità a 27 anni, gioca in Nazionale.

Come seconda/terza scelta, sarebbe più che ottimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344688 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa volete che sia titolare Ibra che se fa 3 partite in una settimana resta fuori un mese..siamo seri: Ibra l'anno prossimo farà un anno da co-titolare..ma sarà a disposizione si e no per 20 partite



non dirlo a me, io gli avrei dato il benservito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Maggio 2021)

7sheva7;2344883 ha scritto:


> Prenderei Muriel in un discorso di sistemazione della rosa più ampio. Muriel ha 30 anni è vero, ma anche costasse 20 milioni può benissimo fare 3-4 anni di qualità e garantire minimo 15 goal in campionato aumentando e di molto la qualità in avanti ed essendo un giocatore con caratteristiche che non abbiamo in rosa, poi può benissimo giocare con tutti quelli che abbiamo lì davanti, Ibra, Rebic, Leao e andare in panchina senza fare storie.
> Nel 2022 quando Ibra smetterà punterei poi su Vlahovic che quest'anno non venderanno, ma intanto nel 2021-22 con Muriel-Ibra-Rebic-Leao più un trequartista e un'ala destra titolare con goal nei piedi saremmo molto completi.



L'Atalanta che vende Muriel a 20 milioni? Alla Juve magari, di certo non a noi.


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2344879 ha scritto:


> Probabile. Ma quando ci sarà ibra non vedrà mai il campo. Non so in quanti sono disposti ad accettarlo



non gioca sempre tutta la partita e poi qualche volta servono due attaccanti pure insieme
penso che un vice Ibra tra campionato, champions, coppa Italia giochi almeno 25 partite da titolare più altre da subentrante

poi dipende anche dalle prestazioni, perchè se questo iniziasse a segnare sistematicamente beh sedersi in panchina a prescindere per Ibra sarebbe tutto da vedere.


----------



## 7sheva7 (24 Maggio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2344912 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta che vende Muriel a 20 milioni? Alla Juve magari, di certo non a noi.



Onestamente per un giocatore di 30 che non sia Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi quanto puoi pretendere di questi tempi? 80 milioni? Magari a loro interessa avere il controllo del cartellino di Pessina e una soluzione si potrebbe trovare penso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2344765 ha scritto:


> quando ho letto moreno, ho subito pensato al mitico javi moreno e mi è venuto un colpo



io peggio, o byron moreno o moreno io te quiero di flavia vento.


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

7sheva7;2344921 ha scritto:


> Onestamente per un giocatore di 30 che non sia Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi quanto puoi pretendere di questi tempi? 80 milioni? Magari a loro interessa avere il controllo del cartellino di Pessina e una soluzione si potrebbe trovare penso.



Muriel è uno dei pochissimi giocatori che fa davvero la differenza. Molto di più di Cristiano Ronaldo quest'anno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2344824 ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere pratici.
> Uno può essere contrario al rinnovo di Ibra, ma se rinnovi lui, è lui il centravanti titolare.
> 
> Con un calendario meno sincopato può tranquillamente fare 25-30 partite e 20 gol senza rigori.
> ...



ibra 20 gol senza rigori?
se magari... per me il prossimo anno non arriva a 10.

comunque non mi aspetto molto... mi aspetto di più nella 3/4 dal mercato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344851 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma cosa vi piace di sto Belotti santo cielo???
> 
> Sicuro come l'oro che è perché c'è sta leggenda che sia milanista e ammiratore di Sheva..ma pure io lo sono ma mi vorreste?!?
> 
> ...



pensa ad andare in CL con belotti e ibra. non vedono na palla.

piaccia o no ibra sarà titolarissimo, vedrai. ovviamente quando c'è.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Maggio 2021)

Chi dice di prendere Belotti perché italiano, fa a sportellate in area di rigore, ed è generoso vuol dire che non ha mai visto giocare Gilardino. Di lui si dicevano tutte queste cose e anche di più quando lo prendemmo e poi puntualmente ha steccato. Belotti è uno che al Milan non riuscirebbe mai e poi mai ad essere titolare e nemmeno una riserva.


----------



## David Drills (24 Maggio 2021)

Perchè non riprovare Andrè Silva, adesso che è esploso?


----------



## 7sheva7 (24 Maggio 2021)

mark;2344928 ha scritto:


> Muriel è uno dei pochissimi giocatori che fa davvero la differenza. Molto di più di Cristiano Ronaldo quest'anno.



Per me sarebbe perfetto nel nostro momento attuale, i goal li fa, il campionato è casa sua, la classe e la qualità sono grandi è integro e ti permette di procrastinare l'investimento sulla punta di un anno, dopodiché potrebbe fare lui l'Ibra per ancora 2-3 anni e noi quest'anno ci potremmo concentrare sui riscatti, sui rinnovi, sul trequartista e sull'esterno destro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2344887 ha scritto:


> Obiezione legittima.
> 
> Di Belotti mi piace la sua serietà, l' essere uomo prima di calciatore, cosa fondamentale.
> E' umile, senza chiederlo ti fa attaccante e difensore correndo come un maiale per 90 minuti.
> ...



Ah grazie...ma qua c'è chi lo vuole titolare


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Continuate a citare nomi che hanno segnato 20 gol.

Dovete cercarne che segneranno 20 gol.

Quello cercheremo di fare.

Quando si proponeva Muriel un anno e mezzo fa? Bidone, ciccione, finitissimo
Vlahovic l'estate scorsa? Bidone che non ha mai fatto nulla..
Haaland dopo 6 mesi al Salisburgo? bolla di sapone destinata a sgonfiarsi....

e così via.

oppure dobbiamo rassegnarci che dobbiamo essere bravi a scovare chi farà cose che ancora non ha fatto. Questa è la filosofia che ci guida.
Abbiam spazio per una "certezza" e quel ruolo da noi è ricoperto in attacco da Ibra.
Abbiamo già provato la soluzione dell'"usato sicuro bis" con Mandzukic.
Direi esperimento fallito.

La bravura deve essere individuare chi ancora non è esploso, ma lo farà.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344956 ha scritto:


> Ah grazie...ma qua c'è chi lo vuole titolare



L'abbiamo detto tutti che il titolare è Ibrahimovic.

Seconda/terza scelta un usato sicuro non troppo costoso e/o un giovane ancora inesploso.

L'accoppiata Belotti-Hlozek dietro a Ibra rappresentava ad esempio la mia sintesi.

Sbagliato è considerare come se Ibra non ci fosse e si vada a cercare una prima punta titolare e la sua riserva, perchè così non sarà.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344956 ha scritto:


> Ah grazie...ma qua c'è chi lo vuole titolare



Nessuno lo vuole titolare, penso. Al massimo secondo dopo Ibra, che sarebbe comunque un Upgrade rispetto a Magiuchic e Leao o Rebic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Rivera10;2344938 ha scritto:


> Chi dice di prendere Belotti perché italiano, fa a sportellate in area di rigore, ed è generoso vuol dire che non ha mai visto giocare Gilardino. Di lui si dicevano tutte queste cose e anche di più quando lo prendemmo e poi puntualmente ha steccato. Belotti è uno che al Milan non riuscirebbe mai e poi mai ad essere titolare e nemmeno una riserva.


Ma soprattutto Gilardino veniva da due stagioni in cui aveva realizzato 46 reti a Parma. Poi però giocare in una grande piazza è diverso che giocare in provincia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2344964 ha scritto:


> Continuate a citare nomi che hanno segnato 20 gol.
> 
> Dovete cercarne che segneranno 20 gol.
> 
> ...


È molto difficile individuare quel tipo di giocatore che dici te, anche perché l&#8217;anno prossimo si gioca la Champions e non è che puoi metterti a sperimentare chissà quanto. Un minimo di esperienza ad alti livelli l&#8217;attaccante che verrà preso dovrà averla già maturata. A me piace Alexander Isak della Real Sociedad, magari se ci mettono nel pacchetto Oyarzabal è anche meglio(battuta, costa un botto).


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2344991 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto Gilardino veniva da due stagioni in cui aveva realizzato 46 reti a Parma. Poi però giocare in una grande piazza è diverso che giocare in provincia.



Appunto. Gilardino poi era indicato come il futuro del calcio italiano e aveva fatto ottime cose in Under e negli anni a Parma, come hai giustamente detto tu. Belotti ne è la bruttissima copia e pensare di essere competitivi con Belotti in attacco è un po' come pensare di andare su Marte con la Sojuz. Se attaccante sarà, sarà un giovane credo. Chi non lo so, ma spero ovviamente becchino quello giusto.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2344991 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto Gilardino veniva da due stagioni in cui aveva realizzato 46 reti a Parma. Poi però giocare in una grande piazza è diverso che giocare in provincia.



Tra l'altro non voglio difendere Gilardino, ma mi pare che alla sua prima stagione fece più di 17 reti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2344964 ha scritto:


> Continuate a citare nomi che hanno segnato 20 gol.
> 
> Dovete cercarne che segneranno 20 gol.
> 
> ...



bisogna consultare il football manager di moncada e provare a trovare 2-3 nuovi tomori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2021)

kYMERA;2345006 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro non voglio difendere Gilardino, ma mi pare che alla sua prima stagione fece più di 17 reti


La prima stagione in campionato fece benino... il problema era in Champions dove spariva completamente. Poi sotto la pressione e le critiche della piazza cominciò a deprimersi e si trasformò in biliardino.


----------



## Victorss (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Te li divido in 3 categorie:
-Giocatori Bomber affermati (da prendere in prestito o con occasioni)
Depay
Icardi
Jovic
Muriel
Giroud

-Giovani dal sicuro talento in rampa di lancio da formare alle spalle di Ibra(costosi a livello di cartellino ma dall' ingaggio contenuto):

Vlahovic
Scamacca
Alexander Isak

-giocatori di sicuro affidamento e utili alla squadra in caso mancasse Ibra dal costo contenuto:

Belotti
Dzeko


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2344990 ha scritto:


> Nessuno lo vuole titolare, penso. *Al massimo secondo dopo Ibra*, che sarebbe comunque un Upgrade rispetto a Magiuchic e Leao o Rebic



Raga davvero, ma ci credete a Ibra nel 2021-22?? Boh..per me farà 20 partite se è tanto..ma credo anche meno


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2344969 ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo detto tutti che il titolare è Ibrahimovic.
> 
> Seconda/terza scelta un usato sicuro non troppo costoso e/o un giovane ancora inesploso.
> 
> ...



Io parto dall'assunto che Ibra titolare va bene giusto per una discussione a La Sai L'Ultima


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2345037 ha scritto:


> Raga davvero, ma ci credete a Ibra nel 2021-22?? Boh..per me farà 20 partite se è tanto..ma credo anche meno



Una cosa penso l' abbiamo capita tutti. Dobbiamo ragionare per l' anno prossimo come se ne giocasse ancora meno. Lo sanno in società che non possono fare affidamento su di lui per l' intera stagione e mi meraviglierei che non prendessero già da subito il suo erede.


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Secondo me o Depay o Aguero. Meglio il primo perchè più giovane e può giocare più ruoli. Con Depay e De Paul (o uno simile) faremmo un salto di qualità incredibile davanti.


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

mark;2345046 ha scritto:


> Secondo me o Depay o Aguero. Meglio il primo perchè più giovane e può giocare più ruoli. Con Depay e De Paul (o uno simile) faremmo un salto di qualità incredibile davanti.



Ma tu pensi veramente che depay a 0 con almeno 2/3, big disposte a dargli 6/7 milioni possa venire al Milan magari anche stando in panchina quando gioca ibra?


----------



## princeps (24 Maggio 2021)

A me piace molto *Andrè Silva*, stagione incredibile, attaccante moderno completo sotto ogni punto vista, secondo me con 45 milioni massimo 60 te lo porti a casa, sarei curioso di vederlo con continuità con la nostra maglia, mi sembra un Morata un po' più forte, più si che no

*Icardi* è sempre stato un bomber arriva da una stagione stra deludente, magari si riesce a strapparlo a buone condizioni, però ha un ingaggio spropositato, inoltre nella nostra econonomia di gioco lo vedrei poco coinvolto, abbiamo bisogno di attaccanti che partecipino di più all'azione, per me è più no che si

*Jovic* un disastro al Real, così e così nel suo ritorno in Bundes, ma fa panchina ad Andrè Silva, sebbene un tempo avrei investito ad occhi chiusi su di lui per me è più no che si

*Abraham* è uno dei nomi che leggo, non mi piace molto, particolarmente alto ma senza velocità, secondo me servono comunque più di 40 milioni per il cartellino ma magari si riesce a prenderlo con un prestito, per me più no che si 

*Depay* di certo non è un bomber, chiede un ingaggio bello alto, ma lo prenderei domani nonostante il crociato, per me è si

*Belotti* non mi esalta, nella seconda parte di stagione ha deluso inoltre non è un profilo con margini di miglioramento e non può essere titolare in una squadra che ambisce ad arrivare 4, per me è più no che si 

*Vlahovic* stuzzica la mia fantasia, anche se mi piacerebbe un attaccante più veloce e più completo, a certe cifre sarebbe da prendere ma la valutazione di cui si parla 60-70 milioni è fuori mercato, più si che no per il talento

*Boadu*, bel prospetto ma non può fare il titolare e poi è di Raiola, più si che no

*Scamacca* discreto prospetto , ma non può fare il titolare , più no che si

*Aubameyang* grandissimo attaccante, arriva da una stagione pessima, inoltre con l'età sta perdendo la sua qualità migliore: la velocità inoltre ha uno sproposito come ingaggio, ciò nonostante più si che no

*Aguero* un grande si ma va al Barca

*Giroud* un grande no, giocatore in lento declino, mai stato un fenomeno, ingaggio spropositato


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Maggio 2021)

Con ogni probabilità questo sarà il più grosso grattacapo estivo per Maldini. Io francamente non vedo nessun nome che metta la spunta in tutte le caselle.


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2021)

Vlahovic e Berardi a destra.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Maggio 2021)

Z A Z A';2345399 ha scritto:


> Con ogni probabilità questo sarà il più grosso grattacapo estivo per Maldini. Io francamente non vedo nessun nome che metta la spunta in tutte le caselle.



Effettivamente non vorrei essere nei panni di Paolo e Massara. A meno che non riescano a tirare fuori il coniglio dal cilindro, ma non sarà facile decidere per un profilo che sia ok.


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Maggio 2021)

SoloMVB;2344676 ha scritto:


> *Se non alziamo il livello sulla trequarti puoi metterci pure Ronaldo il fenomeno di punta,sempre limitati saremo.*



Questa è la frase chiave. Con chalanoglu e salemakers sulla trequarti a "imboccare" la punta, faticherebbe Benzema.
Certamente a noi serve una punta titolare (con ibra centellinato a pochi momenti), ma attenzione a sottovalutare il "problema" trequarti, è altrettanto importante.


----------



## enigmistic02 (24 Maggio 2021)

Patson Daka


----------



## sette (24 Maggio 2021)

Fattibile? No.
Lewa


----------



## mark (24 Maggio 2021)

mil77;2345341 ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi veramente che depay a 0 con almeno 2/3, big disposte a dargli 6/7 milioni possa venire al Milan magari anche stando in panchina quando gioca ibra?



Da quello che leggo a Depay sono interessate solo il Barcellona e la Juve. Non penso che il Barcellona prende sia lui che Aguero, con la Juve ce la possiamo giocare, da noi sarebbe al centro del progetto e giocherebbe comunque la champions, in più se Donnarumma e Chala vanno via, 6/7 netti glieli possiamo dare anche noi. E quando gioca Ibra può fare benissimo l'esterno o il trequartista.
Ovviamente sarebbe un operazione molto difficile, ma non impossibile.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Maggio 2021)

enigmistic02;2345444 ha scritto:


> Patson Daka



Molto interessante.Una bomba. 
Per me uno tra Vlahovic e Daka e se non ci sono soldi un Arkadius Milik come soluzione low cost( il suo contratto scade l'anno prossimo) quindi con 15 millioni, credo che si puo fare. Ha 27 anni cioé l'eta giusta. Ha fatto molto bene col Marsiglia quet'ultimi sei mesi. 15 partite- 9 reti un assist in 6 mesi.


----------



## mil77 (24 Maggio 2021)

mark;2345471 ha scritto:


> Da quello che leggo a Depay sono interessate solo il Barcellona e la Juve. Non penso che il Barcellona prende sia lui che Aguero, con la Juve ce la possiamo giocare, da noi sarebbe al centro del progetto e giocherebbe comunque la champions, in più se Donnarumma e Chala vanno via, 6/7 netti glieli possiamo dare anche noi. E quando gioca Ibra può fare benissimo l'esterno o il trequartista.
> Ovviamente sarebbe un operazione molto difficile, ma non impossibile.



Il barca prende sia lui che aguero


----------



## sampapot (24 Maggio 2021)

vi ricordo (rivolto alla società) che abbiamo una champions da onorare...siamo in quarta fascia (!!!) e ci beccheremo 2 big ai gironi...la rosa deve essere numericamente e qualitativamente all'altezza....senza contare che sarebbe anche arrivato il momento di puntare apertamente allo scudetto.
Ibra avrà un anno in più e non riuscirà a giocare più di 20 partite l'anno, per cui serve subito una punta di spessore...mi va bene anche Belotti se non costerà più di 30 (capisco benissimo il diktat della società)


----------



## Swaitak (24 Maggio 2021)

ma se per esempio Ronalda tornasse allo United, lascerebbero partire Cavani no?


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2021)

Swaitak;2345525 ha scritto:


> ma se per esempio Ronalda tornasse allo United, lascerebbero partire Cavani no?



Cavani è un defunto quasi come Manzo.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2345528 ha scritto:


> Cavani è un defunto quasi come Manzo.



allora passiamo oltre


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2345528 ha scritto:


> Cavani è un defunto quasi come Manzo.



Mi sa che hai visto poche partite di Cavani quest’anno


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2021)

el_gaucho;2345536 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che hai visto poche partite di Cavani quest&#8217;anno



10 gol in premier e 5 in EL di cui 3 a quei cadaveri della Roma?


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344675 ha scritto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe venire uno forte per far panchina se ibra è arruolabile?
> 
> questa domanda viene sempre bypassata ma è chiave. non verrà nessuno affermato.



Però dati alla mano di questa stagione, dire che arriva la riserva di Ibra mi pare lontano dalla realtà delle cose, di fatto giocando ogni tre giorni arriva uno che si gioca perlomeno la stessa percentuale di presenze con lo svedese, se non addirittura di più.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2345528 ha scritto:


> Cavani è un defunto quasi come Manzo.



Assolutamente no, Cavani è ancora un calciatore. Detto questo, Cavani l'ho sempre sognato al Milan, ma è ormai è palesemente tardi, il rapporto qualità prezzo positivo non esiste più.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344834 ha scritto:


> Già meglio questo qui..profilo che in Italia può far bene mettendosi in tasca tanti difensori..ha pure l'eta giusta e la nazionalità è una garanzia di professionalità..
> 
> Raga è inutile ch tiriamo fuori pippo inzaghi..a parte che ha smesso 10 anni fa..ma lui era un caso particolare..oggi giorno centravanti senza forza in italia non vanno da nessuna parte..andiamo a vedere i bomber: Lukaku, vlahovic, Ronaldo, Simy, Immobile, Zapata, Ibra..tutta gente fisica..poi ci sono alcune eccezioni come Muriel ma la regola mi pare abbastanza chiara..



Sì però anche Muriqi è alto e strutturato, e si son visti i risultati. 
Bisogna fare attenzione, o rischiamo di prendere un brocco.

Detto questo anch'io sono per un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. E deve essere una vera punta: ad esempio si parlava di Edouard, che è alto ma non è quel tipo di punta che serve al Milan.

Io cederei Leao e prenderei Belotti + un giocatore straniero tra quelli che si son detti in queste pagine


----------



## Superpippo80 (24 Maggio 2021)

Non ho dubbi: cedere Leao e prendere Vlahovic.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Maggio 2021)

Per la trequarti propongo un ragazzo interessante...Szoboszlai 
Scoperto su Chi l'ha visto



Superpippo80;2345601 ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi: cedere Leao e prendere Vlahovic.



Cedere Leao deve essere il punto di partenza.
Senza la sua cessione non avremo mai il mercato che desideriamo. Un ruolo tra trequartista, ala destra e punta resterà insoddisfatto.


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344675 ha scritto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe venire uno forte per far panchina se ibra è arruolabile?
> 
> questa domanda viene sempre bypassata ma è chiave. non verrà nessuno affermato.



belottti!


----------



## Kayl (24 Maggio 2021)

Troppo presto per pronunciarsi su quello davvero forte da alternare o da far giocare insieme ad Ibra, ma io prenderei anche un altro centravanti di riserva a poco prezzo, uno che non rompa le balle e che sappia davvero far valere il fisico e proteggere la palla: Caicedo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2344675 ha scritto:


> ma perchè dovrebbe venire uno forte per far panchina se ibra è arruolabile?
> 
> questa domanda viene sempre bypassata ma è chiave. non verrà nessuno affermato.



Ibra ha 40 anni e quest'anno ha giocato meta' delle partite, l'anno prossimo 1/4 etc etc...


----------



## iceman. (25 Maggio 2021)

Gunnar67;2345817 ha scritto:


> Ibra ha 40 anni e quest'anno ha giocato meta' delle partite, l'anno prossimo 1/4 etc etc...



Ma anche quando era in campo, nelle ultime che ha giocato ha fatto da palo della luce.

Prenderei Icardi con un'operazione come quella fatta dalla Juve con morata, conosce il campionato italiano e i suoi 15/20 gol te li fa in ciabatte, anche perché di meglio non possiamo permetterci e di certo a stento supereremo i gironi viste le corazzate che ci toccherà affrontare


----------



## sottoli (25 Maggio 2021)

Belotti e SMS


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Abraham in italia spaccherebbe. Pensate a tomori. Quinta o sesta riserva al chelsea.
Arrivato in Italia ha fatto piangere romagnoli prima e tanti attaccanti poi.
Abraham è meglio di lukaku.
Segnatevelo.


----------



## sampapot (25 Maggio 2021)

a me non dispiacciono Simy del Crotone e Nzola dello spezia...il secondo è più giovane del primo e svaria un pò di più su tutto il fronte d'attacco e penso che non dovrebbero avere prezzi particolarmente elevati (sul primo c'è già la lazio)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2345578 ha scritto:


> Sì però anche Muriqi è alto e strutturato, e si son visti i risultati.
> Bisogna fare attenzione, o rischiamo di prendere un brocco.
> 
> Detto questo anch'io sono per un attaccante con queste caratteristiche. E deve essere una vera punta: ad esempio si parlava di Edouard, che è alto ma non è quel tipo di punta che serve al Milan.
> ...


Belotti al momento per come gioca il Milan farebbe una gran fatica. È un centravanti abile a finalizzare, ma segna soprattutto se gli danno la palla giusta. André Silva in Germania è sbocciato, ma le sue fortune si chiamano Kostic e Kamada.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Gunnar67;2345817 ha scritto:


> Ibra ha 40 anni e quest'anno ha giocato meta' delle partite, l'anno prossimo 1/4 etc etc...



si ma se si reggerà in piedi farà il titolare. e l'altro in panca. a prescindere...


----------



## Pit96 (25 Maggio 2021)

Avendo rinnovato Ibra a 7 milioni non possiamo prendere una punta da 25 gol. Ci servirebbe una buona riserva che diventi titolare quando Ibra dovrà riposare/sarà indisponibile.

Vlahovic quindi è inaccessibile (costi fuori dal mondo), Belotti quindi sarebbe una buona scelta. 25 milioni per lui e Meite e abbiamo sistemato centrocampo e attacco per un anno. Poi tutto sull'alta destra e sul trequartista in caso il turco se ne vada


----------



## Maximo (25 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2344683 ha scritto:


> Nel 1999 andarono a prendere un semi-sconosciuto Shevchenko. Ora, visto che io non faccio l'osservatore nomi simili non li conosco. E' compito loro andarli a scovare.



Sarebbe come prendere oggi un semisconosciuto di nome Haland.


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2021)

Maximo;2345965 ha scritto:



> Sarebbe come prendere oggi un semisconosciuto di nome Haland.



No. È quello che ha fatto il Dortmund. Ha scommesso e ha vinto, come noi quella volta.


----------



## Nicuz91 (25 Maggio 2021)

a me ispirano:
- Diogo Jota del Liverpool (Transfermarkt 40M)
- Miron Boadu AZ Alkmaar (Transfermarkt 20M)
- Lacazette Arsenal

- Sebastien Haller (difficile che l'ajax lo dia, avendolo preso a Gennaio a 22M)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Nicuz91;2346136 ha scritto:


> a me ispirano:
> - Diogo Jota del Liverpool (Transfermarkt 40M)
> - Miron Boadu AZ Alkmaar (Transfermarkt 20M)
> - Lacazette Arsenal
> ...



Tranne l'ultimo tutta gente che allunga la squadra o gioca nello stretto, nessuno in grado di fare da punto di appoggio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

bmb;2346040 ha scritto:


> No. È quello che ha fatto il Dortmund. Ha scommesso e ha vinto, come noi quella volta.



Veramente il Dortmund ha accettato le condizioni di Raiola per costruire la rampa di lancio di Haaland. Raiola era soddisfatto della locazione e ha piazzato li il suo pupillo. Non è stat acerto una trattativa tra Salisburgo e Dortmund. Tutti volevano Haaland, ma raiola l'ha piazzato dove gli faceva comodo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Beppe85;2345832 ha scritto:


> Abraham in italia spaccherebbe. Pensate a tomori. Quinta o sesta riserva al chelsea.
> Arrivato in Italia ha fatto piangere romagnoli prima e tanti attaccanti poi.
> Abraham è meglio di lukaku.
> Segnatevelo.



Meglio di Lukaku, forse ancora No.
Ma Abraham è fortissimo, attualmente sicuramente superiore a Vlahovic.
Purtroppo mi sembra un profilo che per strapparlo al Chelsea devi sputare sangue. L'unica speranza è che puntando il Chelsea su altri profili preferisca cederlo fuori invece che in premier.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Maggio 2021)

Io ribadisco la mia proposta Adam Hlozek

magari affiancato da un esperto come Belotti.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Maggio 2021)

Io spero ancora in Aguero finché non firma col Barça.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2021)

andre85;2344776 ha scritto:


> proprio semi sconosciuto non direi, aveva portato la dinamo ai quarti e in semifinale della coppa campione. Gia allora ero entusiasta dell acquisto





Fu anche capocannoniere di quella champion con la dinamo in semifinale se non sbaglio e lo pagammo tipo 40 miliardi di lire, che per allora era una cifra alta, tranquillamente paragonabile a 60 milioni di euro attuali.

Proprio il prototipo di semisconosciuto


----------



## Ambrole (25 Maggio 2021)

Non è per nulla facile

Partiamo dai NO
Icardi, montato spaccaspogliatoi ingaggio alto
Malen caratteristiche non adatte
Badou interessante ma è di Raiola

I NI
Belotti, volenteroso, ma obbiettivamente troppo scarso per essere il nostro titolare (Ibra nemmeno lo conto)

Scommesse che potrebbero avere senso
Milik, se devi prendere un Belotti, meglio milik, che è più forte e costa meno, problema tenuta fisica.

Abraham potrebbe essere devastante in serie A, ma costa sicuramente parecchio e se Floppa è un guaio, resta comunque uno di quelli che preferisco.

Edouard dubbi sulla testa...meglio Abraham

Daka, wow che colpo, ma fattibile? Difficile

Vlahovic vedi sopra

N'zola nome che magari attrae poco...ma le caratteristiche sono quelle giuste e costerebbe poco

I GIOVANI
Antiste, questo fa paura, sarebbe un colpo assurdo per il futuro, ma non puoi pretendere subito che sia decisivo e devi sapere come servirlo per non sciupare un talento simile

Scamacca, so che molti storceranno il naso, ma la mia prima scelta forse è proprio lui.
Ha tutto (da verificare la testa), le caratteristiche sono quelle che vanno bene per noi, perché è forte fisicamente ma e' molto mobile, tecnicamente per la sua stazza, molto valido, giovane ma non un bambino, già ha un po' di esperienza.
Secondo me porterebbe già diversi gol e peso la davanti e per il futuro questo può essere il nuovo Vieri.


----------



## Igor91 (26 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2344661 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi visto che qua ormai è evidente che ci leggono invito tutti a faare nomi seri per la punta titolare del prossimo anno.
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti che è la priorità assoluta, Ibra non da certezze, Leao è inutile e Rebic va bene in casi estremi, serve il titolare.
> 
> ...



Io prenderei 2 punte, Giroud a P0 e Luis Muriel, che può giocare praticamente ovunque in attacco, ed ha caratteristiche uniche a livello europeo.

Per me il 9 dei prossimi 2/3 anni deve essere lui: tecnico, rapido nello stretto, letale sotto porta e cattivo. In più aggiungerei ECONOMICO. l'Atalanta per 18/20M lo impacchetta e lui a 3M raddoppia praticamente lo stipendio.
In più potremmo giocarci la carta Caldara.
Per me non esiste un'occasione migliore sul mercato. 

In alternativa prenderei Muriel e un giovane talentuoso tipo Eduard, ma penso sia molto difficile come cosa.

Terza alternativa: Zapata o Belotti. 
Ma ripeto, a noi serve una punta tecnica, che leghi i reparti e sappia giocare nello stretto, e a meno che non si vogliano spendere 100 M, Luis Fernando Muriel Fruto è il giocatore migliore che il Milan possa permettersi in questo momento.


----------

